# Spider bull is dead.



## goatboy

R.I.P Spidey

Shot by the governors tag holder hunting with Mossback, goes 500.

White collar poaching is what this auctioned tag crap is becoming.


----------



## blhunter3

What is spider bull


----------



## goatboy

This is the spider bull, if you google him there is lots of video of him alive in velvet this year. He's the new world record nontypical. Guess I thought I knew what fair chase was, guess not..


----------



## huntingdude16

Aint got nothn on Spider Pig. 8)


----------



## blhunter3

Did he get shot for money?


----------



## goatboy

175K uke:


----------



## blhunter3

That was cheaper then buying my goose band on ebay. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## NDTerminator

goatboy said:


> R.I.P Spidey
> 
> Shot by the governors tag holder hunting with Mossback, goes 500.
> 
> White collar poaching is what this auctioned tag crap is becoming.


These auction tags put big money directly back into G&F and wildlife programs that would not otherwise be available. Game can help pay it's own way, if we let it.

By using the word "poaching", you imply this bull was shot illegally.
From what I can see, the guy won an auction for a highly sought after legal tag, this bull was wild, and was probably shot on private land. All of this is legal.

So what is your real bellyache, that you can't afford to compete for these type of tags (I can't either, but if a guy has the money I say more power to him)? Tell me, if you had drawn a tag in the unit and had a crack at this behemoth, would you have passed on him?...

To say this guy poached the bull is sour grapes internet horse manure of the highest order...

Don't know if you are from ND, but even here where if a resident draws a tag it runs him $20, elk hunting costs. Landowners keep close track of big bulls, and the trespass fee to get on some land where a big bull is known to be is well beyond the average guy. Although raghorns & cows can be taken on public land, very few really big bulls are shot there...


----------



## barebackjack

huntingdude16 said:


> Aint got nothn on Spider Pig. 8)


Does whatever a spider pig does. Can he swing from a web? No he cant, cuz hes a pig. Looooook ouuuut! 

So what, a rich dude shot a big bull. Sounds pretty legal to me, just costs more. So what if it cost $20 or 175K.


----------



## Burly1

Non-res are not allowed to hunt elk or moose in ND. You would, however be allowed to hunt bighorn sheep....if you were willing to pay whatever the auction tag goes for. That's usually $40K plus.


----------



## dieseldog

the guy bought the tag for 175k plus he also hired Mossback guide service to guide him for whatever his price is plus gratuity. The bull was shot on the Monroe unit in Utah and it was shot on public land. The bull actually made it through archery season and part of gun season before being shot. Every guide and hunter on the Monro was looking for this bull and it took tha long to find him. Congrats to the hunter Denny Austad but i wish a normal joe on a DIY hunt had been lucky enough to get him. I wonder what the standard tip to a guide for a world record bull is??


----------



## barebackjack

dieseldog said:


> Congrats to the hunter Denny Austad but i wish a normal joe on a DIY hunt had been lucky enough to get him. I wonder what the standard tip to a guide for a world record bull is??


I agree, would have been alot cooler for some average hunter to have got him.

But, the guy has money and he used it. No fault there as long as it was legal.


----------



## bluebird

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: BIG BULL


----------



## Little Bobby

that was shot almost in my back yard it was only a couple houndred miles away  i'll get one bigger than that next season


----------



## barebackjack

Little Bobby said:


> that was shot almost in my back yard it was only a couple houndred miles away  i'll get one bigger than that next season


Couple hundred miles? Thats a hell of a backyard! It must suck to mow that. :lol:


----------



## bretts

barebackjack said:


> Little Bobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was shot almost in my back yard it was only a couple houndred miles away  i'll get one bigger than that next season
> 
> 
> 
> Couple hundred miles? Thats a hell of a backyard! It must suck to mow that. :lol:
Click to expand...

$hit, theres a lot of great deer then in my backyard too!!


----------



## Guest

holy crap, The Spider Bull made it to Nodakoutdoors, now I've seen everything.

The sour grapes with some come from the Outfitter the shooter chose.

The circus surrounding the Spider bull started in June or July when the bull was first spotted. Since then the outfitter has had no less than 15 to 20 or more "Guides" and I use that term loosely, watching and following him around 24/7. Thats not to mention the other 100 or so other people watching him also. The shooter had a tag that allowed him to hunt with a rifle from Sept. 1 thru Dec. 31st. in any unit in Utah. The bull disappeared a couple days into the archery season with rumors of being gut shot. Then a few days into the rifle season one of the outfitters "guides" found the bull some 15 miles from where he spent the summer. The shooter then went and shot it.

The controversy surrounding the outfitter(Mossback) stems from the methods he uses. When an extremely large animal is found the "guides" will camp out on the animal sometimes for months until the season opens and the shooter just shows up and shoots. Mossback outfitters do put hugh animals on the ground but showing up and pulling the trigger is not hunting. JMO. To each his own I guess.

The shooter is from my home town of Idaho falls, Idaho. He has killed numerous large trophies in his hunting career. I wish I had 200k to spend on an elk hunt. BTW, the bull scores over 500 B&C points and will likely be the new world record after the drying period.


----------



## NDTerminator

How could a bull of that size have escaped attention before this season? Surely he didn't just appear in the area overnight...

On the same token, how was it possible the bull was so accessable & easy to find & follow that 15-20 guys kept tabs on him 24/7 for apparently weeks or months, plus another 100 folks not associated with the G/O? If this is so, how was it he wasn't taken before?...

This G/O must be wealthy beyond imagination to afford to pay a small army of guides to find & then camp out on critters 24/7 for months at a time. If he could afford it, then the problem seems to me to find folks willing to do it...

These are rhetorical questions as it sounds dicey to me...


----------



## jwdinius1

WOW is about all i can say about the size of that bull, and the way it was taken!!

It was "officialy" legal correct?


----------



## Guest

Ndterminator,

Those are all good questions and I wish I new the answers to all of them. I just relayed to you guys what I know to be true. There are so many rumors and here-say surrounding this outfitter I couldn't even begin to start.

I have no idea how a bull that size just appears without anyone seeing it before. Especially knowing how crazy Utards are about shed hunting. Utards will pick an entire winter range of every last shed in no time. Utah has actually had to make shed hunting seasons in some areas to keep these idiots from harassing the animals while they try to survive the winter. Wyoming is going to do the same thing not because of what Wyoming residents are doing but because of what Utards are doing on Wyoming's winter range. This outfitter has just about all the sheds from the previous year of the hugh bulls his clients have harvested. But not this bull. He has them on display at the outdoor shows he attends. I have no idea how he gets them. Some people are saying this bull is a farm raised bull that was released, but that just don't make sense to me in so many ways.

Incase you're not familiar with elk hunting in Utah. Utah has the best elk hunting in the country because they give out such few tags. They are basically once in a life time tags.

If you go to the outfitters web site(mossback.com) there is video or at least there was video of the bull during the summer feeding in a meadow and then he lifts his head and starts walking and litterly walks through someones camp site, and I mean camp site complete with 5th wheel camper trailer, lawn chairs, fire pit the works. It's pretty odd to say the least. Thats how easy to find and accessible he was during the summer.

As far as the army camping out on these animals 24/7, this is just what I have heard. I heard he pays high school kids and kids just out of HS $8 per hour to search the units known for giant bulls all summer long, once a worthy animal is found he calls in his full time guides to keep tabs on them. Again thats just what I've heard, I don't know that to be fact. There is no shortage of stupid Utards who want to be known as "Governors tag buck or bull guides" To hire this outfitter and for him to put his "A" team on your hunt will cost you a fortune, I know that to be fact.

Only in Utah does this kind of crap happen. Here in Idaho we look at Utahans, I imagine the same way you guys in Nodak see Minnesotans.


----------



## jwdinius1

> Here in Idaho we look at Utahans, I imagine the same way you guys in Nodak see Minnesotans.


Oh i doubt it, no one compares to the minnesotans oke:


----------



## waterfowler7

That would be awesome to shoot, props to him for shooting it.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Haven't seen anything that big so far in colorado. That is a ridiculous rack


----------



## elknut

Hey Shotgunjim,

Well crafted posts - you have been doing your "Internet" reading. I do find it a bit hypocritical that at the same time you dish on us Utah boys, it was a hunter from ID that killed this Utah bull.

I say well done to the ID hunter (and guide that found him) and thank you for the funds.


----------



## DelSnavely

Yes, that is most deffinately a beautiful bull. However, all I can say is I don't see how anyone who pays 175k for a 3 month rifle tag (when everyone else gets about 3 weeks), pays a guide to find the animal and shows up long enough to pull a trigger, can feel ANY pride in taking that animal.

The more WORK (not money) you put into a hunt, the more pride and satisfaction you derive from it. Even if all you get is a small cow.

JMHO!
Del


----------



## 6162rk

only the rich will hunt. if you got the money you can do what the rest of us can't and that makes it ok.


----------

